# Pilgrim's big show



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Pilgrim and I went to his first pleasure driving show ever last weekend,and My first in 20 + years. I wanted to post photos before I told you how we did.
But it seems the girl I brought as my groom. AKA photographer, is not sending me my photos.
I am going out of town again tomorrow, to no internet access, I think, so we will both have to wait to see photos.

The show was a blast. We need to work on standing, but most of the other errors were likely mine.

Churumbique was there, so no letting the secret out of the bag, Churumbique.
She helped me a ton, in reinsmanship class we had to do a reins in one hand "proper Salute" to the judge. I had to ask CHur, what the heck constitutes a "proper salute"? Didn't do so great in that class!

P was a good boy and we didn't hurt each other or anyone else, so that is a good thing.
Results to follow, as soon as I get my photos.

PS we did have our new marathon vehicle!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Email her with threats about the pics, I want to see!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

^^^ I have twice!, I want to see too. 
I have called Churumbique and her sister has some photos too. She is not sending either! I want to see my boy in his new vehicle!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Ok, I bugged her again and she said she is loading them now!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Phooey I saw you posted again, I thought you posted the pictures, lol. Next post better be:twisted:!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Not very good photos, but here are two anyway.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing.*

hiya and wow thank you for the sneek preveiw thay are great.

it sounds like you have had a great time and chumbque is a great frend to you to.

for your first show pilgrim looks awesome in his new cart and his new harness.

i see you have the empathy collar it suits him well.

people are a pain in the *** pardon the punn not to give you the pictures.

it trueley shows real frends when you need them.

ashley said she posted the driveing apron i hope it has arrived to you.

i will be honest with you im a bit up set that you have not receved it for your first show.

you and pilgrim did an awesome job in the ring and the little errors that you have said can be sorted out at home.

i do wish this though i wish i was there with my camra i would have up loaded the pictures on my lap top and my hard drive and gave you the sd cards and made a duplcut for churmbque to down load on to both of your computers.

i also would have printed pictures off as well on site and had a few light wooden picture frames so you could mount them on your mantle peace above your fire.

or even better get an electric picture frame that does a slide show i think that would be good as well.

i wish you happy driveing and glad you and pilgrim and churmbque had a great time.

michael.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What a gorgeous marathon!!! I love your outfit, too! 

The whole turnout is simply smashing!! (a term not used lightly in the driving world)

Congratulations! Glad you had a good time.

Nancy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those were worth waiting for! Very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your successful outing.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am in Sanoma County in California tasting some amazing wine. I have tried to post photos of 'P' at his show but it won't work no matter what I try. So I will try when I get home. I have some good photos of my boy!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love good wine!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*photos.*

hiya and we will look foward seeing them.
that reminds me when you said wine a small drop of olive oil in the frying pan with stake and mushrooms with a good red wine to fry it in yum.
glad you and pilgrim had a nice time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Waiting for our first class- "Turnout" 70% on the condition, fit and appropriateness of harness and vehicle, neatness and 
appropriateness of attire and overall impression.
30% on performance, manners and way of going.


Before the class---










After the class---


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

2nd class
Working class--
To be judged:
70% on performance, manners and way of going of the horse(s).
20% on the condition and fit of harness and vehicle.
10% on neatness of attire.

We also got second, but a different person got first than who got first in turnout.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Good job!! You both look really great! 

Are you going to the ND in October?

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*well done.*

thats good and you both look well in the ring there and i bet your proud of pilgrim.
did you receve your driveing apron from ashley yeat ?.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am very proud of Pilgrim; he kept his cool and was a champ. There was a little mishap right next to us while we were waiting for dressage, the pony next to us was itching her side and got her bit caught on the saddle and got quite upset. We tried to quietly walk away from the other horse without causing any more problems and we did fine. The pony was fine too!
We got last in timed obstacles; I am terrible in that class. We were a full minute behind the nearest competitor. But in our defense, it was the first time I had ever driven a four wheeled vehicle in obstacles. Since I got the new vehicle, all I have done is go in a straight line.:wink:

First photo is the start
Second photo...I don't know what it is, I thought I was going fast ... look at my droopy reins, no contact!.. no wonder I am so bad at this class. Poor Pilgrim has no idea where he is supposed to go!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't see ANY floppy reins! In that working class photo, your contact is EXCELLENT, in fact it was the first thing I noticed.

The different carriages make driving challenging....you should have seen my first cones course driving my very wide Meadowbrook!! Hint: it is beneficial to drive the carriage you are going to show in (with the harness you are going to show in) BEFORE the show..... don't ask me how I KNOW this!!

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing.*

hiya you did very well indeed and you should be proud of pilgrim and your self and it looks like you both had a great time.
happy driveing.


----------

